# Stainless Steel Developing Character?



## Mylegsbig (Aug 7, 2006)

Do stainless steel skillets develop character like cast iron ones do?

im just curious if i should just rinse it with water by hand or should i put it in the dishwasher.

If it will build up some character or patina or whatever its called i will not put it in the dishwasher.

cheers. its a really big nice heavy skillet and i like it alot.


----------



## GB (Aug 7, 2006)

Nope it won't. Go with the dishwasher if you want. 

Personally I don't bother with the dishwasher. I am nervous that the soap will scar the surface. That probably won't really happen, but I find it so easy to clean then by hand that I would rather do it that way.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 7, 2006)

thank you GB.


----------



## GB (Aug 7, 2006)

Anytime man!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2006)

The interior (cooking surface) should be clean and shiny.  Food residue will promote food's sticking to the pan.  I wash my SS skillets and saute pans by hand and use Barkeepers Friend, when needed, to make sure they're clean.  It's up to you how fussy you get with the exterior.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 7, 2006)

Scrub it clean! Get Barkeeper's Friend or Kleen King, both of which are specifically made for stainless and do a superb job. (These are powders and should be near the Comet and Ajax powders in the supermarket.) 

You can get off most of the burned-on food with just water and a plastic brush or scouring pad, then put a little of the Barkeeper's Friend in the pan and use a damp paper towel to get off the remainder. 

Never, ever use Comet or any regular powdered cleanser on it -- they're way to abrasive. 

And don't even think of using steel wool! Those big curly steel scourers are OK, though.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 7, 2006)

clean it

cast iron bonds with the oils and fats, as does carbon steel and shiny polished aluminum.  anodized aluminum and stainless steel need to be clean.  greasy buildup will only foul the cooking surface and cause food to cook poorly.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 8, 2006)

I'd have a nervous breakdown if I couldn't put my SS cookware in the dishwasher!  I am not fussy about stains, etc. and have had no problem whatsoever.

BKF will shine them up to nearly new looking, even though they are probably 8-10 years old at this point.


----------

